# New Pyrimids going out.



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw this coming back in today, Thursday. Who knows what area they are headed for?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe these? Were they headed east or west?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

East past 3 barges as far offshore as the barges.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

It ain't those then ..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Someone said they were adding to navarre also. We will find out soon.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

due south of pensacola pier and also south of navarre pier is what i saw the last couple of days


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

South of the P'cola pier would make it the Casino Rubble augmentation (possibly). Nice site, I've pulled lines across it and fish and bait already in it.
Knew that they were also augmenting the Navarre snorkel reef "area" but haven't followed it that close and thought those were the Christmas tree units (platters rather than pyramids) ..


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

FYI guys, they had a deckhand go into seizures and die yesterday while out there. They took turns giving cpr when he had no pulse until fire/rescue showed up on a jetski. I quit last friday and let my friend take that job because it wasnt full time. Prayers for the deckhands family.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

capt.joe said:


> FYI guys, they had a deckhand go into seizures and die yesterday while out there. They took turns giving cpr when he had no pulse until fire/rescue showed up on a jetski. I quit last friday and let my friend take that job because it wasnt full time. Prayers for the deckhands family.


Very sad news. Was he a diver or was it something surface related?


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

He used to be a saturation diver before the oilfield downturn. He was working as a deckhand on this job so what happened wasnt dive related. He was only 38. I'm not sure why the news isn't covering it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope it wasn't Frenchy. Did he talk with an accent?


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

No sealark, he didnt have an accent. His name was Blake. I never caught his last name.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks. What area did they put those in.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it wasnt far from pensacola beach pier. I'm sure Mr Turpin will have the numbers up soon. They have a few more loads to take out there


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks capt.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

capt.joe said:


> FYI guys, they had a deckhand go into seizures and die yesterday while out there. They took turns giving cpr when he had no pulse until fire/rescue showed up on a jetski. I quit last friday and let my friend take that job because it wasnt full time. Prayers for the deckhands family.



Dang, I heard the call go out on 16.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Wonder why the Coast Guard didn't send a chopper ?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yesterday another load was dropped.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*pyramids*

channel 3 news! lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That's not the one I saw Thursday it's being towed the one I saw was a powered barge. come to think about it I did see another barge looking rig that could have been the towed one. It was stopped for quite a while in a much different area than the one I seen. Gonna have to check that area out next time out.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sat diver*

Sad to hear about Blake the sat diver...heard about him through Dale but never met him.
Thank you for thinking about me Ron  but I am still around, thanks god !!!
Under pressure now in the North Sea aboard the Deep Artic @ -275ft

Accent !!?? What are you talking about 

Peace.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> Sad to hear about Blake the sat diver...heard about him through Dale but never met him.
> Thank you for thinking about me Ron  but I am still around, thanks god !!!
> Under pressure now in the North Sea aboard the Deep Artic @ -275ft
> 
> ...


Good luck frenchy. Lots of reports of bone problems from Helium and saturation. I know a few sat Navy divers that are not here now that were involved in ???.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey Redlegs.*

My initial check out dive was on the Casino Rubble back in the 60's. I'd been diving for years before my ex decided I ought to take a course.


----------

